# RIP Bryannecker



## oldenred (Dec 7, 2014)

http://m.legacy.com/dignity-memoria...ames-Newman&lc=6759&pid=173386158&mid=6225586



RIP Captain! We have lost a true advocate for our fishing rights and a very knowledgable fisherman that loved fishing the GA coast. Tight lines brother!!!


----------



## wharfrat (Dec 7, 2014)

Had the good fortune to meet Capt. Jimmy. He was a great guy, fisherman, boat builder and true outdoorsman. RIP


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Dec 7, 2014)

Really enjoyed Capt. Jimmy and his videos and post. He kept us educated and up to date with regs and a great boat builder.

 Prayers for his family and friends.  Your fishing the great waters now Cap.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Rest in peace.

Prayers for the family.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 7, 2014)

Rest in peace sir, we are all the poorer for your passing.


----------



## dirtnerd1 (Dec 8, 2014)

I was fortunate enough to meet Capt. Jimmy soon after I arrived on the hill. He helped me learn a lot.  I will miss him.

Prayers sent for his family.  

This world is not our home!


----------



## FishermanSailor (Dec 8, 2014)

Never got a chance to meet Captain Jimmy, but loved his postings here.  Old Marines never die, they just fade away. Semper Fi. RIP.


----------



## declemen (Dec 8, 2014)

Capt. Jimmy was always quick to post a helpful reply if you asked him a question, he was helpful to me when I was trying to learn the coast, I will miss his videos, he truly loved the coast,and fishing the coast, lots of fish have now got an extended life


----------



## Sharkfighter (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear about this,  met him once at a SAFMC meeting.  he really fought for our Rights as fisherman and was an all around great guy.  

RIP SIR, and may God give comfort to his family


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Dec 8, 2014)

I had the chance to talk to Capt Jimmy several times..great and very insightful information was always freely given and welcomed.  A true gentleman, fisherman, and advocate has been lost.  Godspeed Captain Jimmy..you will be missed.


----------



## Deceiver (Dec 9, 2014)

*Rest in Peace*

Though I didn't always agree with his opinions, he certainly was passionate about fishing and had the courage to serve our country.  I didn't know him personally, but those two traits alone made him a great guy in my book.  Godspeed!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2014)

Our deepest regrets. Prayers for Family and Friends.


----------



## BCAPES (Dec 10, 2014)

I remember posting a question here once when I was blessed to fish on the coast.  He was very helpful.  I am grateful to him.   Prayers for the family.


----------



## work2play (Dec 12, 2014)

Rip


----------



## ROAM (Dec 19, 2014)

sorry to hear this news.  through his efforts, and many others in this section of the forum, I have begun the process of learning the salt.  The willingness to help another sportsman out by way of advice (even anonymously) is the mark of a true lover and ambassador of the sport. RIP


----------

